# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  اكلات فطار رمضان وجبات سودانية شعبية

## اباتشيه

*اولا ملاح الشرموط

المقادير :- 

ثلاث بصلات كبيرة 
نصف كيلو لحم مفروم أو شرموط ناعم (ويفضل لحم الضأن وفي حالة عدم وجوده عجل بيتلو) 
أربع أكواب ماء 
ثلاث ملاعق سمن / اوزيت عادي 
اثنين أو ثلاثة ملاعق ويكة ناعمة 
ملح - بهار - ثوم 
كوب كبير عصير طماطم 
ملعقتين صلصة الربيع اذا وجدت 

طريقة التحضير : 

يفرم البصل ناعما ويحمر بالسمن أو الزيت (حتي تموت البصلة ) ثم يضاف إلى اللحم قليلا من الماء ويقلب لمدة خمس دقائق على نار هادئة ثم يضاف الطماطم أو الصلصة المحلولة بالماء ويقلب الجميع حتى ينضج اللحم والطماطم ويعرف بانفصال الدهن يضاف الماء إلى الخليط السابق ويتبل بالملح والفلفل والبهار والثوم ويترك يغلي تضاف الويكة الناعمة قليلا قليلا ويفرك أو يقلب بملعقة بشدة حتى يغلظ القوام نوعا ما ويترك ليغلي حتى تنضج الويكة يقدم في كوره مع اللقمة او العصيدة أو قراصة .. ونزيد مقدار الويكه اذا كان سوف يؤكل مع القراصه حتي يأتي الملاح قوي ويساعد علي الاكل .. 
طريقة عمل الشرموط :
نصف كيلو لحم صافي (ضأن أو عجالي) مفروم يترك ليجف تماماً ثم يتم سحنه 
أو نصف كيلو لحم صافي (ضأن أو عجالي) ويقطع شرائح وينشر في الحبل ويغطى بقطعة أو ورق نظيف وتترك إلى أن ينشف ثم يتم سحنه 
وبالهناء وفطار حلو يارب 
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*دايرين العصيده ولامافي داعي
*

----------


## (العجب24)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اباتشيه
					

دايرين العصيده ولامافي داعي



طبعا دايرنها
وكتري لينا من اكلاتنا الشعبيه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*العصيدة دي اهم شي
                        	*

----------

